# Bucks?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

How far in antler growth should bucks be by now? I have some pics of a couple bucks on my deer camera already that have a small rack comin up. How do i know if these bucks are gonna be big? Are the big bucks racks pretty big by now or is there a lot of time of growth left to where the older bucks still have small racks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You got about 40 days of growing time left.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

therefore this buck with a small rack now could end up being big?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Quacker Wacker said:


> therefore this buck with a small rack now could end up being big?


--No, yes there might be an extremely rare occasion, but trust me if it's going to be big, it's got that impression right now. They are very nocternal right now so you probably won't see many mature deer during daylight hours. I've been watching a few that already have that 120ish rack thus far, should be solid 150-170 deer. You'll know if it's going to be big by now--


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--This is a trail cam pic from 6/13, you'll know when they are gonna be big--


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

By now they should be "decent" if their to be "big" later.

But, some bucks will really pack on the inches the last month or so. Some put alot of growth on early than kind of slow down, others start slow and finish strong. But for the most part, they should be showing some serious bone on their head now if their going to make a big rack.

Figure it this way, if he grows ALOT, figure about an inch a day. So add about 40 inches to what he is now and itll give ya a ballpark.


----------

